# voip pc to phone oder phone to phone

## dalu

Hallo,

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Kosten für meine Auslandsgespräche (nach Kroatien) möglichst gering zu halten, wenn nicht sogar kostenlos.

Die angerufene Gegenseite hat (noch) kein Internet. Das aber die meiste Kommunikation ja über voip stattfindet muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben sich mit diesem voip Router der Kroatischen Telekom zu verbinden und dort das Telefon klingeln zu lassen ohne das ich Ausgaben dafür habe, zumindest keine zusätzlichen. Wie genau kommen die Kosten zustande? Verlangt die Kroatische Telekom Geld wenn sich jemand mit ihrem Voip Gateway verbindet? Wie kann mir evtl. Asterisk o.ä. Software dabei helfen?

Ich bin bei dem Thema ziemlich uninformiert. Ich habe 2 voip Anbieter gefunden die relativ gesehen günstige Tarife haben und auch ihre Dienste als White Label an Reseller vermarkten. Ich sehe die Zukunft aber so das Gespräche bis auf die Anschaffung von Hardware und den Internetzugangstarif kostenlos sind. Nur weil die Hardware eine Telefon ist und kein PC, wieso sollte man da extra dafür zahlen?

Wie könnte man also so ein Netz realisieren? Ein offenes Telefonnetz das über das Internet geht ohne Einwahl oder Vermittllungsgebühren und das dazu Audio,- Videokommunikation und Textkommunikation kann und verschlüsselt ist. Sozusagen ein globales VPN für Telekommunikation (damit würde das Problem der dynamischen IP wegfallen).

Vielleicht blöde Fragen für jemand der sich damit auskennt, aber ich steh da noch ziemlich im Wald.

----------

## mv

Ich fürchte, spätestens bei der Verschlüsselung hören die derzeitig vorhandenen Programme auf (auch wenn es theoretisch natürlich dazu genügend "Standards" gibt). Meistens (Skype, GoogleVoice, m.W. auch SIP) gibt es letztlich kein point-to-point, sondern alles geht über einen Hoster, der es sich nicht nehmen lassen will, alles mitschneiden zu können.

----------

## ixo

Hat nichts mit voip zu tun, ist aber auch billig:

http://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/festnetz/tagesuebersicht/

Soweit ich weiß, geht das nur, wenn man einen Telekom-Anschluss hat (die dürfen die Nummern nicht sperren).

Grüße, ixo

----------

## musv

Naja, ohne Internet wirst du wohl kaum eine Videokommunikation auf die Reihe kriegen. 

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation. Die andere Hälfte der Familie residiert in Südamerika. Skype am Rechner zu starten, dauert bei denen zu lang und war meiner besseren Hälfte zu blöd. SkypeOut ist im Endeffekt da auch zu teuer. Dann hatten wir bei Vodafone ein "Wunschland" mit 8,5 Cent / Minute. Nachdem ich dann den DSL-Provider gewechselt hab, hab ich mich mal genauer mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Die von mir verwendete Lösung: 

Betamax

Du suchst Dir den Anbieter Deiner Wahl raus. Gehört im Endeffekt alles zur selben Firma. Dort registrierst du Dich, installierst dazu die Windows-Software in einer VMWare oder irgendwo. Die brauchst du, um Deine normale Festnetznummer beim Anrufen auf der Gegenseite erscheinen zu lassen. Dann lädst du 10€ Guthaben (inkl. Steuern 12,50€) auf und kannst den Betrag abtelefonieren. Die Sip-Adresse kannst du dann in die Fritzbox einspeichern und direkt über das an die Fritzbox angeschlossene Telefon normal nutzen. Die Sip-Adresse kannst du ebenfalls per Sipdroid oder per offizieller App auf dem Handy nutzen. 

Meine Frau ruft täglich nach Südamerika an - meist eine halbe bis eine Stunde. Mit den 10€ Guthaben kommen wir durchaus 2-3 Monate hin. Das finde ich akzeptabel. Den VoIP-Account des DSL-Providers nutzen wir eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Anmerkung:

Bei Dir wäre wohl Jumblo zu empfehlen. Du hast 300 min / Woche frei in kroatische und deutsche Festnetz. Danach kostet die Minute 2,5 Cent. Handy kostet 8 Cent / min (Kroatien) und 7 Cent / min (Deutschland).

Anmerkung 2:

Im http://ip-phone-forum.de/ findest du reichlich Informationen zu der ganze Problematik.

----------

## dalu

Ja Delmont, bei dem hab ich mich angemeldet jetzt als Reseller. Gibt noch einen... Beta...irgendwas.

Hatte mich ein wenig informiert und gesehen das die Verbindungen zum Telekomnetz geregelt sind durch die EU. Die Verbindungskosten sind deutlich niedriger als von den VOIP Anbietern.

Möchte man das Telekomnetz nutzen als Gewerblicher bekommst erstmal irgendwas um die 13 PDFs die zum Teil Seitenlang sind um die Ohren geklatscht.

Denke das ist ne Abschreckungsmaßnahme.

Aber gut, es ist möglich.

Man hat also die Möglichkeit ein eigenes VOIP Netz (bzw Clientdatenbank) aufzubauen bzw. SIP Gateway zu spielen und den quasi zum Selbstkostenpreis oder halt ka 1% Profit für den Betrieb des Rootservers draufzuschlagen.

Das mit den DID und den Telefonnummern allgemein hab ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden. Auch ist mir nicht ganz klar wie das mit der Telefonnummer zu IP auflösung funktioniert. Denke die haben da eine Datenbank mit Rufnummern und der da man ohnehin mit dem Ruuter ständig im Netz ist und vom ISP eine IP per DHCP zugewiesen bekommt, ob v4 oder v6, hat er dann eine Tabelle in der steht diese Rufnummer ist im moment über diese IP Adresse erreichar.

Aber wäre doch tell wenn es ein offenes Telefonnetz gäbe das auch mit Telefonnummern funktioniert. z.B. jemand in Südamerika hat eine Flatrate ins lokale Festnetz und bietet diese an und jemand in Kroatien hat das auch. Jetzt könnte die 2 tauschen und wenn der aus Südamerika nach Kroatien eine Festnetznummer anrufen will verbindet er sich mit dieser Telefonnummer und ruft in Kroatien irgendwen an, genauso andersrum.

Brauche mehr Hintergrundinfos.

----------

